# Where's the Manual Audio Adjustment on the 7D?



## denandannie (Feb 27, 2013)

I have upgraded my 7D firmware and understand there is now a manual audio adjustment. Can someone point me to it? I cannot seem to find it on the menu lists.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2013)

*Moved to the* *Canon* *Camera forum*

Did you upload Magic Lantern firmware, Canon firmware?
As far as video playback audio, see page 172 of the 7D user's manual.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shouldn't that be in the owners manual.


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2013)

It won't be in the owners manual because its a new feature added with the firmwire update to the camera that wasn't previously present in the camera. 

As for how to get to it I'm not sure, I've not much used it myself although I would think that there should be a help file or some description present on the Canon website with relation to the firmwire update to inform how to access and control the volume recording level.


----------



## brunerww (Mar 20, 2013)

From dpreview: "First put the camera into video mode by turning the switch to the right of the viewfinder to the left. Now press Menu and the fourth red menu icon from the left will have gained a movie camera, it is in this menu you will find the option to select manual audio and adjust the level with the on screen meter"


----------

